# Autocruise Stardream / Pioneer Monet impressions invited



## Denboy

I would appreciate any comments about these vans----the quality looks good and the styling stands them apart from other UK brands.
thanks in advance,

Denboy


----------



## ingram

You will find some comments on Autocruise in the Specific model section under Autocruise. Probably the best place for this question!

I have commented on the models you mention at 'another place'. I'll see if I can dig out my observations and post them in the Autocruise section.

Harvey


----------



## Denboy

*AutoCruise/Pioneer*

Thanks Harvey,
I had browsed the forums in vain but overlooked the dropdown which would have taken me to Motorhomes and specific makes.

Now you have pointed me in the right direction I see that I can look forward to some interesting reading ( after I have cleaned out my garage ! )

As Mrs Denboys says--- I never look properly for anything .

Cheers,

Denboy


----------



## spykal

Denboy said:


> As Mrs Denboys says--- I never look properly for anything .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Denboy


Hi Denboy..

We have the Pioneer Renoir on our shortlist for when (and if ever) we change from an Autosleeper.. the Renoir, as I expect you know is the sister van to the Monet. We liked the standard of finish and the very low profile and the long wheelbase on the ultra low Alko chassis. Marquis do a similar "own brand" model range, The Majestic at a slightly cheaper price ( who thinks up these names? :roll: ) .... the Marquis equivalent van to the Renoir is the Starlet II and the Stardream is the Marquis "Monet".
Link to Spec <<
I had heard a comment from one owner that the chassis is so low that you do have to be careful if you rally or visit CLs/CSs when negotiating gateways or "landed" field sites. The same guy said he had heard of one owner knocking the step off on a hump.

Mike

P.S.

By the way don't over worry about posting this thread in "Chitchat" I can move your post to "Autocruise" if you would like me to... reply or PM if you want it moved.


----------



## Frantone

*Autocruise*

Iknow it's not the same model but.........check the position of the power unit. Friends of ours have a Starburst in which the unit is in an overhead locker (behind the drivers seat). This has a cooling fan which is rather noisy and disturbs their sleep!

Frantone


----------



## spykal

Hi Denboy

I have moved this thread to the Autocruise forum for you and this post will bump it back into the recent posts list... lets hope some owners come back with advice.

Mike


----------



## ambegayo

*stardream*

I can only say some friends are on their second autocruise and they have had nothing but trouble, the first had to be completely required and the second has developed tainted tasting water (tho the tank is not the fault) and now they have a leak from their eberspacher. They also went to the factory for the second one to ensure the wiring was uprated, but the local agent in dorset is not very helpful. Do think carefully before buying an English Van!!!


----------

